

How woman entrepreneurs benefit from using a mentor - donna
http://www.microsoft.com/smallbusiness/resources/management/leadership_training/how_woman_entrepreneurs_benefit_from_using_a_mentor.mspx

======
aswanson
I think this is applicable to both male and females.

